# MONSTERS!!



## PARANHAZ69 (Dec 16, 2003)

I KNOW THIS ISN'T PIRANHA STUFF BUT IF YOU LIKE PIRANHAS YOU'LL LIKE THESE MONSTERS. HOPEFULLY SOMEDAY THEY'LL FIGURE OUT A WAY TO DISPLAY THESE DEEP SEA MONSTERS LIVE??? IT'S NICE TO DREAM







I GOT THESE PIX OFF THE NET.


----------



## PARANHAZ69 (Dec 16, 2003)

ANOTHER


----------



## PARANHAZ69 (Dec 16, 2003)

ANOTHER


----------



## PARANHAZ69 (Dec 16, 2003)

ANOTHER


----------



## PARANHAZ69 (Dec 16, 2003)

ANOTHER


----------



## PARANHAZ69 (Dec 16, 2003)

LAST ONE


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Nasty looking dudes









Moved to non-p pics


----------



## Houseman (Nov 28, 2003)

what website did u get these pic's from? THX


----------



## redpiranhas4 (Feb 23, 2003)

got 1 of dem on finding nemo lol


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

thanks for sharing..wicked looking


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

are those deep sea?


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

Xenon said:


> are those deep sea?


 Looks like. You would need a very cold pressurized tank to even think of keeping these monsters.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

what happened to the anglerfish in the 2nd pic? it looks like its melting into protoplasm or something


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

andymel said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > are those deep sea?
> ...


 Also, havent some institutes have them in captivity as well?? Or have I been watching the Discovery channel too much???


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

got any pics of the wolf eel?


----------



## PARANHAZ69 (Dec 16, 2003)

I JUST DID A SEARCH FOR DEEP SEA FISH AND FOUND SEVERAL SITES.. ARE SOME KEPT LIVE???? I THOUGHT THEY DIED FROM PRESSURE LOSS AS SOON AS THEY REACH A CERTAIN POINT???? I'LL CHECK IT OUT. MAN I WISH I COULD HAVE ONE IN A BIG ASS TANK!!!!


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

man that would be nice to have. but smaller.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Anglerfish are mean looking motherfuckers!


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

> Looks like. You would need a very cold pressurized tank to even think of keeping these monsters.


There is no possible way to replicate that kind of psi and temperature on a practical scale. . . unfortunately.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam those guys look evil


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> andymel said:
> 
> 
> > Xenon said:
> ...


 Yea. You are like me, losing all sight of reality from watching too much Discovery! It's time to shut off the TV and go to bed or you gonna be dreaming sea monsters..or worse yet, you might start sniffing wolves like the guy in that Honda commercial. Isn't that shite funny?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i thought that you could pressurise the tank to that psi?

but it would have to be dark and have freezing water


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

andymel said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > andymel said:
> ...


 LOLOL!!!!!!!! i love that shite!!!!! i like the one where at the end hes running in the dark with the wolves.. where the camera is Night vision and hes running next to some wolves.. that shite is funny.. i die laughing every time!!!























As for the melanocetus sp, They have never been kept alive in captivity.. None of the deep sea creatures have...

here is a baby melanocetus sp. interesting looking.


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

dam thats some crazy ass looking fish


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

what the heck is that thing peacock. You got any info on them cause I've never seen one of those before.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

its a baby melanocetus sp... a larvel i geus you could call it... kool huh??

they have tryed to house fish from the Deep see. take a look at the Architeuthis Clarkei project.. it failed!!! (where they tryed to Raise a Baby Giant squid).


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

they keep them in aquariums at zoos and stuff they keep themn with oother deep fish like bottom dwelling sharkas and stuff somehow they control the pressure so the fish stay in natural shape and not all deformed AND/OR have there insides hangin out thur mouth

ooggggggggyyyyyyyyyyy!

*peace*


----------



## SkardeeKat (Feb 3, 2004)

damn, they look so sci-fi !
i would trade in my fish & my BF's fish for those :nod:


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

con man said:


> they keep them in aquariums at zoos and stuff they keep themn with oother deep fish like bottom dwelling sharkas and stuff somehow they control the pressure so the fish stay in natural shape and not all deformed AND/OR have there insides hangin out thur mouth
> 
> ooggggggggyyyyyyyyyyy!
> 
> *peace*


 What aquarium or zoo do you have a link?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

1. need pressurized tank
2. need to be pitch black
3. need cold freezing water
4. cant do with a regualr tank.
5. feed off weird food


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

eric says it wud be a hell of a job.
those fish fish are found about 400m down, where there is no to little light, and the water temp is below 4oc.
but it would be sooo coool if you could do it.


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

:bleh: It can be done, all you'd need is a weird pressurized tank, some weird lighting so you'd be able to barely see it and it would still be dark in there, some way to oxygenate the water, and some how get somethin in there for it to eat. Oh, and coldness.
no problem at all


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

hey Rob, if you think its soo damn easy, and all the scientist who have TRIED it and say it cannot be done are morons, then do it.

it CANNOT be done.... argue with facts... state the name of the lab and the people involved aswell as a lab write up stating that they did acomplish the natural settings and obtained live specimem that are thriving in the new "house".


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Forgetting the huge task of simulating the biological conditions of that type of environment, the venture of creating that kind of psi and temperature would be staggering. Let me put it this way, every 32 cubic feet of water weighs 2000 pounds. It was said that these fish live at a depth of 400 m. That is a pressure of over 12 tons per square inch. So one would have to pressurize a tank of x many gallons to 12 tons per inch and then chill that water to a temperature of 40 c below( that is unbelieveably cold). If you can find a lab that can do this, pm me so I can apply there for grad school.


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

i think its in norwalk ct norwalk aquarium or mystic aquarium
il get a pic when i go there to look at there south american cichlids next week (i bought a 9 in jaq a couple years ago from them for like 65 dollars or some bargianb like that cuz the tanks they had were to small for him and i put him in my cement bowl tank in my basement (i believe its 5 foot wide circular and basin so the poo collects in middle about 18 in deep

(heating was a bitch)


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

con man said:


> i think its in norwalk ct norwalk aquarium or mystic aquarium
> il get a pic when i go there to look at there south american cichlids next week (i bought a 9 in jaq a couple years ago from them for like 65 dollars or some bargianb like that cuz the tanks they had were to small for him and i put him in my cement bowl tank in my basement (i believe its 5 foot wide circular and basin so the poo collects in middle about 18 in deep
> 
> (heating was a bitch)


 w....t....f.....


----------

